# Fan placement advice



## Simon1989 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello I have built a older Windows XP system for playing some older games. Basically the two graphics cards are overheating with GPU 1 hitting 90c. I have removed the GPU cooler removed all dust repasted it with MX4 still running hot at 99% usage. I am thinking maybe my case fans with this type of GPU cooler maybe the issue?

I have two 80mm fans blow air from the front of the case.
I have a rear 80mm fan blowing air out of the case.
I have a 80mm fan on the top of the case pulling air slowly inside the case to be pushed out the rear of the case.

The two 9600 GT's they are blow air towards the front of the case

my system specs are

Motherboard - EVGA 680i SLI 122-CK-NF68-B1
CPU - E8400
Ram OCZ - SLI-Ready Edition 1gb x4
Graphics Card - PNY 9600 GT x2
Power Supply - EVGA BR 600 Watt 80+ Bronze


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

either put some 120mm fans in the case or get a new pc case with bigger fans. most gaming cases coming with two or three at the front and two on top.

PC cases


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Simon1989 said:


> I have a 80mm fan on the top of the case pulling air slowly inside the case to be pushed out the rear of the case.


Typically (unless using a radiator) "blow hole" (top mounted) fans exhaust heated air out. 

You typically want a very slight over or positive air pressure in the case. That is, slightly more air being drawn in than being pushed out. While a primary reason for this is to ensure intake air only comes in through the air filters, it also helps establish and ensure there is a good "flow" of cool air through the case. 

You appear to have a lot more being drawn in, in effect, just jamming all the incoming air into the center. That can actually hinder the desired flow of air through the case. I would turn that top fan around and make it an exhaust fan. 

And I agree with Steve. Larger fans move a lot more air. And they typically can do that while spinning at a lower RPM - thus much more quietly. If your case does not support larger fans, it is time to get a new case - and preferably one that supports 140mm fans for even more air flow. 120mm fans are considered on the small size these days. 

That said, being an old XP system, not sure investing any money in it is a good use of money anyway. And if that is the case, perhaps just removing the side panel and blasting a desk fan in there would keep it running cool. 

And I would be remiss if I didn't remind you this XP system needs to be isolated from any network that has access to the Internet. It would be the same concept for wearing masks. We all should be wearing masks not to protect ourselves from those who might be infected. But to protect those around us should we be infected.


----------



## Simon1989 (Jul 2, 2013)

I was able to fix the issue by moving the hard disk lower with in the case and making the top fan a exhaust being the graphics cards down to 68c at 100% usage.

not to be rude tho, I did say I recently built this computer for xp era games, hence when the case and the parts were all from 2005-2008 and there for is not my main computer of course it won't be connected to a network even bringing that up is way of topic and unneeded and has nothing to do with this forms sub post being cooling and cases and has nothing remotely with solving the issue I could go on but I will leave it at that.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> I was able to fix the issue by moving the hard disk lower with in the case and making the top fan a exhaust being the graphics cards down to 68c at 100% usage.


Great! Glad you got it sorted out and thanks for posting your solution. 



> not to be rude tho, I did say I recently built this computer for xp era games, hence when the case and the parts were all from 2005-2008 and there for is not my main computer of course it won't be connected to a network even bringing that up is way of topic and unneeded and has nothing to do with this forms sub post being cooling and cases and has nothing remotely with solving the issue I could go on but I will leave it at that.


Well, also not to be rude, but you did NOT say in your opening post this computer would not be connected to a network. So when you _now_ say "of course" it won't be connected, how was anyone supposed to know that? We cannot read minds. Nor do we know a poster's level of expertise or how "security aware" they are.

As far as being off topic, if you take your car into a service center to get a flat fixed and the mechanic notices your brakes are unsafe, would you chastise him for pointing out the unsafe condition of your brakes because you only wanted your tire fixed? 

And since you didn't say in your opening post this computer was going to be an off-line gaming machine, and because forums, by their very nature, are places for "open discussion" where everyone can read and participate - that is, it is NOT a two-way private conversation - it is important to remind all potential readers, including those who may stumble on this thread in the future, that XP systems should stay isolated from networks that have Internet access - even if you feel you did not need reminding of that. I am sorry you being reminded of something you didn't want to hear offended you. 

Have a good day and again, I am glad your system is running cooler now.


----------

